# 2027 AFC ASIAN CUP



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Please post all news regarding the 2027 AFC Asian Cup in this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Five Member Associations express interest to host 2027 AFC Asian Cup

The news was released a few months ago.

Countries which expressed interest in hosting the 19th edition of the AFC Asian Cup

India
Iran
Qatar
Saudi Arabia
Uzbekistan

AFC will announce the host of this edition in 2021. No exact date is given yet.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

All five Member Associations remain in contention to host AFC Asian Cup 2027



> Additionally, the BMAs will subsequently be required to submit their respective Bid Books, the Host City Agreements, the Host City Declarations, Stadium Agreements, and Official Training Site Agreements to the AFC by December 18, 2020.
> 
> The host nation for the 19th edition of the AFC Asian Cup will be announced in 2021.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

> All four Member Associations had submitted their Bid Books for the tournament within the stipulated deadline and in the interest of conducting a fair and transparent Bidding Process, the AFC is for the first time providing, for the benefit of fans, members of the media and all stakeholders of Asian football, the opportunity to access the proposals on the-AFC.com.
> The AFC confirms that the Uzbekistan Football Association (UFA) submitted their intention to withdraw their interest and will now be excluded from the Bidding Process for the AFC Asian Cup 2027™.


India's bid book for AFC Asian Cup 2027
Iran's bid book for AFC Asian Cup 2027
Qatar's bid book for AFC Asian Cup 2027
Saudi Arabia's bid book for AFC Asian Cup 2027


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm waiting the report of all the bids before choosing my favorites.
I'm going to read all the books.
Beautiful books from Iran and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

CaliforniaJones said:


> I'm waiting the report of all the bids before choosing my favorites.
> I'm going to read all the books.
> Beautiful books from Iran and Saudi Arabia.


I was hoping that Uzbekistan might win this but they withdrew from the bidding process already . My next choice will be Iran to win the bid.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

List of potential hosts are quite disappointing, best option would be Saudi, but that country is not free, not open, so my favorite for this is India.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

nenad_kgdc said:


> List of potential hosts are quite disappointing, best option would be Saudi, but that country is not free, not open, so my favorite for this is India.


Saudi Arabia is trying to be more open now than before. So they actually have an opportunity to host the 2027 edition.


----------



## Peter201 (Oct 16, 2014)

I would say Saudi Arabia. I don't think they have done it before.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm glad the bid books are all accessible to the public. 
The main factor to win the 2027 Asian Cup Bid is: Money talks.
I expect the bid who would bring the biggest cash to the AFC, will win.
During the last competion bids, such as 2026 World Cup, 2023 Women's World Cup, 2024 UEFA Euro and 2023 Asian Cup, the most lucrative bids were designated to host these competions.

Iran Bid: some big crowds, $
India Bid: new market, some crowds, $$
Qatar Bid: small crowds, $$$$, deja-vu
Saudi Arabia Bid: new market, crowds ???, $$$$

I'm waiting the evaluation report.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

CaliforniaJones said:


> I'm glad the bid books are all accessible to the public.
> The main factor to win the 2027 Asian Cup Bid is: Money talks.
> I expect the bid who would bring the biggest cash to the AFC, will win.
> During the last competion bids, such as 2026 World Cup, 2023 Women's World Cup, 2024 UEFA Euro and 2023 Asian Cup, the most lucrative bids were designated to host these competions.
> ...


Good review! I think that should be the case. The evaluation report will come in a few months' time by the way.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I hoping for Saudi Arabia to host the 2027 AFC Asian Cup cuz they have never hosted the Asian Cup, if they win the bid it would be the first time that they have hosted the biggest football event in Asia.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

These bid books no longer seem to be accessible. Has anyone saved a copy of each they could share?


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> These bid books no longer seem to be accessible. Has anyone saved a copy of each they could share?


No, sadly I didn't.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The AFC Asian Cup 2027 bid process nears the finish line, Saudi Arabia and Qatar are the strongest bids than India and Iran. Likely Saudi Arabia will host the Asian Cup in six year's time.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> The AFC Asian Cup 2027 bid process nears the finish line, Saudi Arabia and Qatar are the strongest bids than India and Iran. Likely Saudi Arabia will host the Asian Cup in six year's time.


Your source? How do you back up your statement?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> Your source? How do you back up your statement?


One of the news sites in Persian translation about the strong Asian Cup 2027 bids. I already backed the Saudi 2027 bid since its launch in September last year under the slogan "Forward For Asia". Which bid you supported? India? Iran? Or Qatar? Take your pick Rokto.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Saudi Arabia already got the 2034 Asian Games to Riyadh I think that could boost the 2027 AFC Asian Cup bid.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Unfortunately, the host announcement for the 2027 AFC Asian Cup has been delayed to early 2022 due to the COVID-19 concerns. All 4 bids are still in the running despite the postponement of the host selection.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We haven't heard the date for 2027 AFC Asian Cup host announcement yet, but we'll know that as soon as possible.


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

The AFC qualification path is set. 8+1: Breaking down how the Asian qualifiers will work for the 48-team World Cup in 2026


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*BIDDING NATION LOGOS*






































source


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That's my posts.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The host will be decided next spring.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope Qatar will host the 2027 AFC Asian Cup.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I still think Saudi Arabia would be a strong pick as host of the 2027 AFC Asian Cup since Saudi Arabia is considered the favorite.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

*India, Saudi Arabia shortlisted for AFC Asian Cup in 2027*









India, Saudi Arabia shortlisted for AFC Asian Cup in 2027; Qatar to host 2023 edition CanIndia News


The Asian Football Confederation (AFC) has shortlisted India and Saudi Arabia to bid for the 2027 edition of its flagship Men’s Asian Cup at a meeting of its Executive Committee at which it was also confirmed that Qatar will host AFC Asian Cup 2023. The AFC Executive Committee deliberated upon...




www.canindia.com





Saudi Arabia is giving a big boost from Qatar after they were awarded the 2023 edition to replace China. I think Saudi Arabia is likely gonna win and beat out India.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Saudi Arabia's impressive FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022 performance could boost their bid to host the 2027 AFC Asian Cup.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

With India out of the 2027 AFC Asian Cup bid process, Saudi Arabia is the only bidder left and is set to host. That would mean that Saudi Arabia could host the AFC Asian Cup for the very first time.









Saudi Arabia set to host 2027 Asian Cup after India withdraws bid


Saudi Arabia is the sole remaining bidder to host the 2027 Asian Cup after India's federation withdrew its bid, the Asian Football Confederation (AFC) said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The same thing they are also bidding for the AFC Women's Asian Cup in 2026. That another AFC event they want to host.









Saudi 2026 – Together for Asia


The Saudi Arabian Football Federation (SAFF) is proud to announce our official bid to host the AFC Women’s Asian Cup 2026™.




saudi2026.com


----------

